# Wilco Tools



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Today, PA and I went to visit the boys at Wilco Tools. I'll post some pics tomorrow. www.wilcotools.com


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Do they have a cataloge?????


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Their tools look to be much the same as the Ames design that many others sell. Don't see Wilco out here. Be interesting to find out their relationship with :jester: Myron Ferguson ??


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

wondered how long it would take someone to find that.:whistling2:


----------

